# TTS top speed



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

anyone else managed to go beyond the limiter while going down hill?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Can't think of any downhill runways where you could ever try that out :?


----------



## Nrgodzilla (May 5, 2009)

there is a runway, well part used one where i work it s got a slight gradient done hill, took my r32 down there got triple figures..... Think this subject you ll not get a lot replys. feel the need...... the need for speed not in europe, only in Germany......


----------



## ramborami (Aug 1, 2009)

Just 155mph here.... only downhills are on the underpass (under a bridge) but its too brief to really gain speed... TTS seems to be drag limited very close to 155... there's only so much a 2.0L can push


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

it was on a rather long road and goes to the north and the south, south and the north you know the long one. near a great large shopping centre somewhere along this road there is a massive long down hill bit, do you think i managed to get a car with the limiter already deactivated?


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

My TTS is 100% original and the speed limiter kicks in at aprox 167 mph (268 km/h) - does not matter if it is a little uphill, flatt or downhill. You can actually feel it when it hits the limiter. I would guess that the true speed is aprox 250 km/h (156 mph) corrected for errors in the dial readings.

This pic was taken a couple of days ago coming home from a trip to Nürburgring (to watch the WSB) - and is from the A7 south of Hamburg.


----------



## djtex (May 6, 2007)

I was in Germany back in June, (bear in mind I only have a TT, not TTS) and saw an indicated 263kph (162mph) on my Pogo Alert, which is GPS. Should be more accurate than my speedo, though the speedo was showing just over 160mph, and I hadn't even redlined it. Seemed strange as thats way faster than a 2.0 is supposed to go. Have to say, was bloody fast, wouldn't want to drive at that speed for long, 130-140 is fine, but the concentration I needed above that was intense to put it mildly.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Arne said:


> My TTS is 100% original and the speed limiter kicks in at aprox 167 mph (268 km/h) - does not matter if it is a little uphill, flatt or downhill. You can actually feel it when it hits the limiter. I would guess that the true speed is aprox 250 km/h (156 mph) corrected for errors in the dial readings.
> 
> This pic was taken a couple of days ago coming home from a trip to Nürburgring (to watch the WSB) - and is from the A7 south of Hamburg.


Yeah i saw 267 on the speedo recently but i didnt notice if there was a limiter at the point cause i eased off.. But my Kenwood ice sat-nav thingy unit keeps max speed and such in the background, even if its not on and you're just listening to music.. and that was saying 257km/h max speed if i recall.. I'll have to find a longer piece of road..


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

i bought an 9 TT s-tronic in march, but im getting a new TTS S-tronic in november, and i know that in the UK the speed restriction is 155mph. so im wondering if i should get it mapped, but if i do what speed could i do? and i read here that you guys are getting close to 167mph, is that correct? why didnt the limiter kick in at 155mph?


----------



## fd202 (Jan 25, 2009)

TurboTTS said:



> i bought an 9 TT s-tronic in march, but im getting a new TTS S-tronic in november, and i know that in the UK the speed restriction is 155mph. so im wondering if i should get it mapped, but if i do what speed could i do? and i read here that you guys are getting close to 167mph, is that correct? why didnt the limiter kick in at 155mph?


i dont know but it kicks in at 268km /h


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

the limiter kicks in at 250, but audis speedometers don't show the actual speed. audi thinks they have to please the driver by presenting more than the car is actually doing.

in germany there's a regulation for this (of course ) but it only specifies how much tolerance is allowed for speeds up to iirc 130km/h, above that they can display what they want, and audi does. when the rs reaches the limiter it's speedometer is displaying nearly 20 km/h more than you're actually doing.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Speedos over read by as much as upto 10% nothing to do with Audi clocks and is completely normal.

Put a GPS device in any car and 100mph on speedo will be around 95/96 true mph. Up at top end 160mph on speedo is usually around a genuine 153/154.

I didn't think the TTS was speed limited? 155mph is about as much as you are going to get from a 270bhp output.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

The speed readings from the dials is a result of the rpm figures from the rotating drive shaft. So the error readings will depend on what diameter wheels you have - and it will even show a slight differens between a new set of tires and when it is worn down (when worn down the error will increase a little - but not much).

I don't know about Audi in general buth both the two TT's I have experience with shows rather minor errors.

The first TT I had (2.0T 08 mod. remapped with stage 1 BSR software) was tested with a Garmin satnav, and when 270 km/h on the digital speedo, the true speed was 256 km/h. So the error reading was 14 km/h at top speed - which is actually better than most cars I have seen tested for speedo errors at high speeds.

With the TTS I have now I have not tested true top speed on the satnav. But I have the RNS-E Satnav unit, and you can get the true GPS speed readout from that:

First you press the Nav button once (even if you are in the nav mode all ready).
Then press and hold (for at least 5 sec before release) the upper left directional button.
Then press and hold (for at least 5 sec before release) the upper right directional button.

Voila - a new screen comes up where you can read lots of "stuff" (some sort of service menu).
If you then select one of the sub menus (I think it was regarding the satnav system - but I don't remember for shure), you will get access to the true GPS speed. It was easy to find and pretty "logical" once the service menu is up.

To get back, just press "return".

I have tested the error readings with the GPS at 100 km/h and 200 km/h and the error readings was 4 km/h (at 100 km/h) and 7-8 km/h (at 200 km/h) - so it seemed rather linear, which should result in error readings of aprox 11-12 km/h at 268 km/h.

The speed limits that German car manufacturers sets for German cars are something the manufacturers do at their own choice. So some manufacurers don't (like Porsche), and others let some models have higher or no limits (like Audi on the R8 and TTRS).


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Arne said:


> The speed limits that German car manufacturers sets for German cars are something the manufacturers do at their own choice.


all major german car manufacturers except porsche agreed to obey the limit of 250 back in the days when the first cars were able to drive faster than the best tires at that time could handle. as with most temporary regulations, it never was changed thereafter and is still valid today. that's why nearly all unlimited cars are not built by the manufacturers themselves but by a subsidiary (m for bmw, quattro for audi, amg for mercedes etc.) as those never agreed to anything


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

der_horst said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > The speed limits that German car manufacturers sets for German cars are something the manufacturers do at their own choice.
> ...


That was what I really ment to say - ie it's not a German law, but an agreement done between most German car manufacturers :wink:


----------



## fawz (Sep 14, 2009)

Although the stated top speed is 250kph (155mph) it seems that most UK TTS owners who have had the opportunity have managed to hit 268kph (168mph) before the limiter kicked in. I hit the limiter several times at 268kph on the Autobahn, surprisingly the TTS seemed to reach that speed with ease (with 4 people in the car) and was very stable. With a chip delimiting the top speed and the rev limit at ~7200rpm the car has the potential to hit 300+kph! Will try next summer after tuning my car and going for another drive on the Autobahn!


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

read the thread, 268 on an audi speedometer means 250 in real km/h. the limiter kicks in exactly where expected.


----------



## fawz (Sep 14, 2009)

Whether it is the real speed or not is irrelevant. When a car manufacturer states that the top speed is limited to 250kph then the limiter will kick in when the dial shows that speed. That was the case in all other cars I drove before.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

audi can't limit the car when it shows 250 as it didn't reach 250 by that time. in germany you can press legal charges against a manufacturer if a car isn't able to reach it's specified top speed (it's the only performance-based attribute of a car that has to match it's spec), so you can be sure that it will reach the real 250 and therefore the limiter wont kick in before 250 + ~17, audis standard deviation at those speeds.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

:O so say after 3 years if the car wont do XXXKm/h i can get a new 1 or a free service?!


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

not after 3 years, but if the car fails to reach the advertised top speed and audi is not able to improve this condition you can get your money back, a rebate on the original price or a new car. it's unlikely to happen to a turbocharged car as the manufacturer will just alter the turbo boost slightly to make it match the expected performance once you complain, but for aspirated engines (given the car's speed is limited by drag instead of electronics) it might be an option


----------

